# Can't find code/ name for resort to write review



## PClapham (Aug 6, 2011)

world mark Red River apparently is not in the system.  if I could find it, I would write a review.

anitak


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 6, 2011)

email the resort name and rci/ii code to tug@tug2.net and ill get it added if not already under a different name!


----------

